# Help! Advice about egg collection?



## Joannag84 (May 15, 2017)

So I was booked in for FET tomorrow and the FE didn't survive the thaw. 
I'm a surrogate for my brother and his wife so now they wil try for another egg collection and do a fresh transfer.
Does anyone have any info on this? As in, what is the first step in egg collection, meds etc? 
Anything would be appreciated
Xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
[/quote]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

